# My Gaming Build



## rak526 (Jan 2, 2009)

Started this build in July, my second build overall (first was a disaster). Got my Cooler Master V8 today, and cleaned up the wiring a bit, I'll post some before and after pics. First the specs:

ZALMAN ZM1000-HP 1000W Continuous PSU
EVGA 01G-P3-1280-AR GeForce GTX 280 1GB 512-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16
EVGA 132-CK-NF78-A1 LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 780i SLI ATX Intel Motherboard
COOLER MASTER COSMOS 1000 Black/ Silver Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case
CORSAIR XMS2 DHX 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel
Western Digital VelociRaptor WD3000GLFS 300GB 10000 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive
SAMSUNG Spinpoint F1 HD103UJ 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive
Acer P243WAid Black-Silver 24" 2ms(GTG) HDMI Widescreen LCD Monitor
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9300 Yorkfield 2.5GHz LGA 775 95W Quad-Core Processor
LITE-ON 20X DVD±R DVD Burner
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Platinum Fatal1ty Champion 7.1 Channels PCI Interface Sound Card

Now the before pics:


















And after:


























Huge improvement I think. 

Upgrades on the way:

Cooler Master HAF 932 Case (about a week away, painting inside all black)

Second GTX 280 (as soon as I find one on the cheap)

Water Cooling (1-3 months, bought VGA blocks and heatsinks, looking for other parts)

I'll edit as I upgrade. Criticisms and fresh ideas are welcome.


----------



## AltecV1 (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice build man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wish i had some cash to upgrade my rig!


----------



## rak526 (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks... you're basically looking at my savings account right there.


----------



## AltecV1 (Jan 2, 2009)

lol


----------



## steelkane (Jan 3, 2009)

It's V8 maddness


----------



## J-Man (Jan 3, 2009)

Bad choice on the processor some might say but overall, good system mate!


----------



## rak526 (Jan 3, 2009)

J-Man said:


> Bad choice on the processor some might say but overall, good system mate!



I would actually agree, this was my first step into quad core. It doesn't seem to overclock so well. I have it at 3.18 on stock voltage. Now that I have a good cooler I'm gonna push the voltage a little and see what I can get.


----------

